# My tank in the wall.



## Carl S

Hi all,

After having marines for 6 years, i wanted to go back to my old fav's.
So started work on my tank and it when from this ..............









To This .................









in 48 hours, got water in now, getting plants at weekend.

So what you think so far?

Please be honest









Carl


----------



## AKSkirmish

I think it looks great..Nice job....


----------



## gsgtsg

It looks neat - what do you plan to keep?


----------



## cobrafox46

Very nice looking!! What size is it and what is going in it?


----------



## Carl S

The tank is 7x2x2, with a huge sump filter behind the wall will get some picture up soon.

I'am planning to have a nice shoal of RBP's in there soon also looking to to get a big shoal of neon tetra in there nd other stuff still thinking about it.


----------



## Urs2

very good. show us more. pictures from behind the wall and later with RBP . it will be interesting
best regards from Germany


----------



## traumatic

nice tank! is that firewood? or just bark? p's or neons, one or the other (it would be just p's if you do both n e way)


----------



## Ægir

Great looking tank man! what did you do with all the live rock and stuff from your salt tank?


----------



## Carl S

traumatic said:


> Great looking tank man! what did you do with all the live rock and stuff from your salt tank?


A local shop buy all my stuff off me in one go. so i could get on with changing my tank over


----------



## PygoLover

my opinion is:

- i really do not like that background for an amazonian enviorment (a vlack one or roks one would be better to me).

- those driftwood are really beautifull, but unfortunately too big for that tank IMO. they steal too much space and liters. if u put plants in there (required) your tank will be amazing but there will be space just for a few fishes (if piranhas). i would say 4 pieces

- i would change those neon with some colder stuff, those are too reddish

- sand it's perfect...

obviously mine it's just an opinion...a personal one









anyway, great tank and goodluck with it








Tommy


----------



## lo4life

I like it I just think the logs are a little to big if you want a shoal. If you just want to get a Rhom or something like that it would be pretty awsome. I dont think I would need a TV if that thing was in the wall at my house. lol.. Nice tank...


----------



## philbert

i kinda agree its not really amazon for Ps, but its fricken sweet looking. i'd consider doing a mixed shoal in their just so its more diverse bc its such a big tank


----------



## primetime3wise

i'd go with caribe if you can get your hands on some, but that's just me.


----------



## EZmoney

that is hot, carl


----------



## Carl S

Update time. water in ,silk plants in,









What you lot think?

here one of the top of my tank









And not a very good one of my filter system, made from 4 tanks- 1 is 51 inches x 19in x 19in, 1 is 30in x 18in x 12in and 2 are 24in x 15in x 12in.









can't see the blue back ground now, as the water is murky, just how i had planned it to look.

Hope you all approve


----------



## Tensa

I think it looks a lot better with the extra decorations. Good job.


----------



## Carl S

AS fan said:


> I think it looks a lot better with the extra decorations. Good job.


Thanks alot, The pictures don't do it justice


----------



## Trigga

wow the things id do with a tank like that man congrats...

f*ck pygos get a large serra and a bunch of smaller dithers like neons and sh*t and liven up the place, that would look amazing in a tank like that.


----------



## Nick G

awesome tank man.


----------



## Sanjo Eel

That's a great looking tank! Looks better as a fw tank. What kind of sand did you use?


----------



## Carl S

Nick G said:


> That's a great looking tank! Looks better as a fw tank. What kind of sand did you use?


Thanks. the sand was called reptile sand.

hth


----------



## Dezboy

Now that is a very sexy set-up/........


----------



## Carl S

Dezboy said:


> Now that is a very sexy set-up/........


Thanks glad you like it.


----------



## lo4life

Im with Trigg.. That would be a sweet serra tank. But I do like the tank now that you have the plants in there!!


----------



## khmerboiRED

amazing tanks. Looks like big money though.


----------



## Carl S

lo4life said:


> amazing tanks. Looks like big money though.


Thanks a lot. lots of cash







but worth it.


----------



## Carl S

Hi All,

update all doing well Reds are growing really well. Still trying to get the filter system finished. here a video for you took last month






Hope you like


----------



## VEGA

I love your tank man


----------



## sapir

sweet tank and reds. you should plant it


----------



## Carl S

here a couple of Vids for you all to look at.
this is the same tank

saltwater....






and how it is now.....






what you think?


----------



## shoal king

that tank looks awesome. 
i would have gone with piraya or caribe. but still that tank looks like a piece of the amazon


----------



## Carl S

Updated video of tank taking last night. after i moved 1 of the logs to make more swimming space






Reds are about 2 inches now.


----------



## EZmoney

real nice, reds look happy


----------



## moonie

that stuff looks great


----------



## Carl S

Hi All,

Well its been about 2 months since my last update, so thought it was about time i let you know how things are going.

Only have 9 Reds left as 1 run away (thats what i told the kids) they about 3.5 to 4 inches now. The 2 Crayfish are doing really well about 4 inches long now and with the tank been as big they very rarely fight. The Pleco is growing well to, not that we see much of it. Also still got the 4 Corys in there, the Reds just let them get on with they lives.

Feeding them has changed a little now to, Gone down to once a day now, mixing them between fillets of white fish, Squid, Raw king prawns and a few times a month I treat them to Beef heart and Chicken breast. Oh and Algae pellets just so they get they veggies .

Water changes seem to be a big thing around the world, I've only done 2 on my tank since it was set up. fresh water is trickled(from an RO unit) into the tank every few day just to keep it topped up, Due to the evaporation.

I'm now planning to making my water changes as easy as turn on a tap. I will be drilling a hole in the bottom tank which is the one where the water rises and falls. the hole will have a pipe going from it to the main waste drain in the house. So turn when i turn my RO unit, i will have fresh water going into the main tank 24/7,Due to that the water in the bottom tank will rise to the level of the pipe and just go down the drain. A constant flow of fresh water.

Well enough of the reading, here are some picture for the visual lovers.....









































Well thats it for now, hope you like


----------



## Malawi-

Looks really good Carl. I like the updates and what you have done. I loved the saltwater tank, hard to believe you took it down! But your piranha tank is look great as well. They are growing quick and looking good. What size is the tank, I saw the dimesnions. Is that a 300g or bigger? Have you added neons or anything, or just the cories and crayfish? However, I do think there is to much wood in there, possibly remove some when they are around 7'' mark, but keep some wood and plants because it looks real good. You thinking about adding some more piranhas, perhaps caribe or piraya? Well keep it up, great tank.


----------



## Murphy18

I can't see the pic's







How do i see them?


----------



## Carl S

Malawi- said:


> I can't see the pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do i see them?


I dont know why you cant see them, click on links below as pictures are on there to.


----------



## Malawi-

I can understand the money issues. Well it you made it look good still so no worries. Hope to see more updates in a month. If its 7x2x2 I think thats like 210 gallons.


----------



## Carl S

Malawi- said:


> I can understand the money issues. Well it you made it look good still so no worries. Hope to see more updates in a month. If its 7x2x2 I think thats like 210 gallons.


To get the reef the way i wanted it would have cost me 100's if not 1000's more and the way this country is going, with energy prices always going up, i had to look at ways to save money and more for the kids







. i now have a tank that looks good and needs very little cash spend on it. and i like it more than the reef.


----------



## Carl S

Just thought i would add a few pictures of my filter system to, see what you lots think...

























All comments or questions welcome


----------



## Murphy18

Thats an insane tank!, very nice fish, and








Well done on both tanks


----------



## Carl S

Murphy18 said:


> Thats an insane tank!, very nice fish, and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on both tanks


Thank you glad you like it


----------



## Malawi-

Carl S said:


> I can understand the money issues. Well it you made it look good still so no worries. Hope to see more updates in a month. If its 7x2x2 I think thats like 210 gallons.


To get the reef the way i wanted it would have cost me 100's if not 1000's more and the way this country is going, with energy prices always going up, i had to look at ways to save money and more for the kids :laugh: . i now have a tank that looks good and needs very little cash spend on it. and i like it more than the reef.
[/quote]










Good choice, and your filtration looks great.


----------



## Carl S

Malawi- said:


> I can understand the money issues. Well it you made it look good still so no worries. Hope to see more updates in a month. If its 7x2x2 I think thats like 210 gallons.


To get the reef the way i wanted it would have cost me 100's if not 1000's more and the way this country is going, with energy prices always going up, i had to look at ways to save money and more for the kids :laugh: . i now have a tank that looks good and needs very little cash spend on it. and i like it more than the reef.
[/quote]

:nod:

Good choice, and your filtration looks great.
[/quote]

Thank you


----------



## lo4life

The tank has came along way since I read this post last. Looks good Carl! Keep us updated on your progress with it. Both of the vids look very awsome!


----------



## shoal king

can't wait to see full size reds in there








keep up the good work


----------



## Carl S

lo4life said:


> can't wait to see full size reds in there :nod:
> keep up the good work


Thanks alot for the comments, glad you like what I've done. Just added my first 20 neon tetras today, they look well lost in there, about another 60 to 80 should do. have a nice little shoal in there. Will have a updated video up for you all soon.


----------



## Ja'eh

Your set up looks great I luv the way you set up the drift wood with those plants but I think a different color background would inhance the overall look because that shade of blue I think was more suited for your marine set up which was great looking too by the way.


----------



## Carl S

Ja said:


> Your set up looks great I luv the way you set up the drift wood with those plants but I think a different color background would inhance the overall look because that shade of blue I think was more suited for your marine set up which was great looking too by the way.


Glad you like it, and I am looking into a change in colour.


----------



## Carl S

Well only 7 neons left, stupid little ****s keep swimming over the weirs and ending up in the filter, and its a total ****ter trying to catch them in there, so thats where they is living now.

And on a different note, scraped all the blue paint off the back of the tank, and just finished putting second coat of black on. will get some picture up as so as i've finished. got a few more coats of paint to put on yet. also going to knock the lights down to just 1 48inch t5 marine white.


----------



## Carl S

Hello all and Happy New Year to you all,

Just a little update, As of last Saturday my shoal of Reds went from 9 to 19. take a look..

View attachment 176785


View attachment 176786


View attachment 176787


View attachment 176788


its really brought the whole tank to life, my first 9 were good but weren't very active, mainly grouping together in a corner, but now they swimming all over, playing in the current of the return pump and powerheads. It just looks class. will try to get a good video of them all.

hope you like


----------



## lifeguarden

Carl S said:


> Hello all and Happy New Year to you all,
> 
> Just a little update, As of last Saturday my shoal of Reds went from 9 to 19. take a look..
> 
> its really brought the whole tank to life, my first 9 were good but weren't very active, mainly grouping together in a corner, but now they swimming all over, playing in the current of the return pump and powerheads. It just looks class. will try to get a good video of them all.
> 
> hope you like


super sweet!!! looking real good with that black background!


----------



## nero1

Very nice looking great work


----------



## NakedSavage

Very nice, is that real or fake drift wood, it looks great


----------



## EZmoney

oh snap! 19 reds now... your tank is looking killer!


----------



## Moondemon

Nice tank !!
I'd personnaly add a black background for better looks !


----------



## Murphy18

Just....Wow!


----------



## Carl S

NakedSavage said:


> Nice tank !!
> I'd personnaly add a black background for better looks !


Thanks matey. and the back is already black


----------



## Buckman

wow....just wow....thats my dream tank!!!!! except with a huge rhom or manueli in it. way to go buddy!


----------



## NakedSavage

Carl S said:


> Very nice, is that real or fake drift wood, it looks great


Thanks glad you like, Its real cork bark the stuff people use for reptiles.[/quote]

Really... ive read that your not sposed to use that stuff in aquariums.... something about it rotting, any problems with yours? if not ill havta look into it cause it looks real nice


----------



## Carl S

NakedSavage said:


> Very nice, is that real or fake drift wood, it looks great


Thanks glad you like, Its real cork bark the stuff people use for reptiles.[/quote]

Really... ive read that your not sposed to use that stuff in aquariums.... something about it rotting, any problems with yours? if not ill havta look into it cause it looks real nice
[/quote]

I've had no problems with it as of yet. But will keep it in mind. years ago i used cork tiles on the inside of a tank stuck them in with silicone, it didn't rot just swelled up ended up looking a little 3D. If it rots in time just means i get to aquascape again


----------



## ju5tin95

i say go different get a few Serrasalmus Geryi's


----------



## Carl S

Just a quick update. All 19 Reds still living very happy together no losses or injuries. do a couple of little changes to the filter system. I'm looking for someone with a good camera to take some desence shots of the tank and filter so i can get some on here.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

That's really well done and looks even better.


----------



## Carl S

Hi i All,

UPDATE TIME.. More pictures then words, not much to say really all doing great. right on to the piccy lol

































And heres a new Vid for you to..






Hope you all like.


----------



## xeloR

Interesting choice of music







I've fallowed your tank on the other forum- a true inspiration! I believe it won TOTM?


----------



## Carl S

mtuttle02 said:


> Interesting choice of music :laugh: I've fallowed your tank on the other forum- a true inspiration! I believe it won TOTM?


Yeah it won TOTM Jan 09.


----------



## His Majesty

very very nice tank. truly stunning. enjoyed looking through this thread.

keep updating


----------



## Carl S

The Grand Tour of my tank.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well folks, i thought it was about time i give you a tour of my tank. so i hope you enjoy it.






And this is a little one of them feeding. the fish fillet is approx 10 inches long.


----------



## Murphy18

Stunning, very well done









You ever thought of breeding them?


----------



## Carl S

Murphy18 said:


> Stunning, very well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever thought of breeding them?


Not really thought about. wont know where to start and if i did what would i do with 100's of them lol.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Looking good Carl.


----------



## Moondemon

I love your tank !!!

Very nice work.


----------



## the_w8

how big of a tank is that beast and the dimensions? Impressive other then that


----------



## Carl S

the_w8 said:


> how big of a tank is that beast and the dimensions? Impressive other then that


Thanks the tank is 84L x 24H x 20W inches that is.


----------



## Murphy18

Carl S said:


> Stunning, very well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever thought of breeding them?


Not really thought about. wont know where to start and if i did what would i do with 100's of them lol.
[/quote]

You should really do some research about breeding them, i know i would if i had a nice selection of reds like that. You would probably just need another decent sized tank, although im not sure at what age they start to breed. Do some searching and ask some people, theres members here who know lots about breeding them. Look through the breeding section or whatever.

With 100's of them you simply sell them to a distributor or sell them individually, or keep them


----------



## His Majesty

great videos

loved the feeding one. love your tank so much. beautiful


----------



## Carl S

Trigger lover said:


> great videos
> 
> loved the feeding one. love your tank so much. beautiful


Glad you like them, thanks


----------

